# Case Eject Direction



## ad5md (Feb 22, 2012)

I have just acquired a Glock 19 Gen 4 and have been to the range 5 times. I noticed that at times, the case would eject either sloppily to the side or, above my head. What could be causing it or what do I need to check and correct? Tnx


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Some Gen 4 Glocks have extractor / ejector issues, yours sounds like one of them. Contact Glock regarding this issue


----------



## ad5md (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought mine was corrected already since it was manufactured in Jan 2012 and it already had the right RSA. I guess I'll have to give
glock a call. Do you have any info if the replacement parts will be sent or I will have to send the pistol to them? Tnx


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ad5md said:


> I thought mine was corrected already since it was manufactured in Jan 2012 and it already had the right RSA. I guess I'll have to give
> glock a call. Do you have any info if the replacement parts will be sent or I will have to send the pistol to them? Tnx


I've heard it go both ways so I can't really answer. If you're comfortable with changing out the parts yourself they may send them to you.

Keep us posted.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

First thing I would do is get some hot ammo, Glocks like it hot, and see if the problem persists. If so I would then call Glock and see what they say about it.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

from what I read is that glock started using a different trigger mechanism housing with ejector which aids in the ejection of the brass by pushing it to the right as the slide moves backwards. from what I am reading is that the newer ones are a mm or 2 shorter. This along with the ejector angle will make the brass eject in different angles. From what I read these parts have to be replaced by a glock armor only so you will have to send the gun in or find an armor and pay out of your own pocket


----------



## Angry_Pineapple (Feb 26, 2012)

I rented a gen3 g17 today, and took some brass tot he head. Granted it was a rental, so im sure its been through alot.


----------

